# Ph concerns and Fluval Stratum



## MaiDoM (Jan 23, 2014)

I have an empty Fluval Spec 2G that I'd like to turn into a shrimp tank.
Some research showed me that Fluval Stratum is a good substrate to put in there for either RCS or CRS as it will help lower the Ph.

I've never used anything except gravel in my talks, I'm a bit concerned about the Ph during water changes. Stratum should lower my Ph to ~6.5 if I understood correctly, while my tap water is at ~7.6.

Since it's a small tank, won't the difference shock the shrimps during water changes? I used to do large weekly water changes as it's a small tank (75%), should I be doing 25% water changes only?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Often a substrate that lowers the pH does so by removing the carbonates in the water, which allows the pH to drop. 
I am not sure if shrimp are very sensitive to the pH itself, or if it is the minerals that are more important. TDS is Total Dissolved Solids. This can be an important value, too. If the substrate is removing things (minerals, salts...) from the water, then the TDS is dropping in the tank. 

However, you are raising a valid point:
When you do water changes the new water ought to be as similar as possible to the old water. (same GH, KH, TDS, and probably pH)
There are a couple of things you could do:
1) Keep some of the substrate aside and prepare the new water a day or so ahead of need, storing it in a bucket with some of the substrate. The first time you do this, test it to see how long it takes (stir it often, or add a bubbler or small pump, whatever you have). When you refill, using the same substrate, keep track and see how many re-uses you get before the substrate loses whatever factor it has. 

2) Get reverse osmosis or distilled water, blend with just a little bit of tap water to get the right mineral level that matches the tank. If the pH is off a bit, probably not as important as making sure the TDS, GH and KH match.


----------

